# Any bottle shows in Florida this year?



## chadscuba78 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a Scuba diver and have amassed a collection of antique bottles and would like to sell them and show them at a Florida bottle show. Are there any shows coming into the state this year? 

   If so, please let me knwo who to contact to set up a table. Thanks in advance.

 - Chad


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 6, 2012)

*09 & 10 November 2012* (Saturday)* Jacksonville, Florida* - *Antique Bottle Collectors of North Florida 45th Annual Show & Sale*,  (Saturday, 8:00 am to 3:00 pm; early buyers Friday, 5:00 pm to 8:00  pm), Fraternal Order of Police Building, 5530 Beach Boulevard,  Jacksonville, Florida, Free admission Saturday, Info: Mike Skie, 3047  Julington Creek Road, Jacksonville, Florida 32223, Tele: 904.710.0422 or  Jackie McRae, 904.879.3696
FROM
 There are other lists, I'll have to check for differences.


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2012)

We have some Florida Collectors on this site, you might want to post some pics here, you might find a few buyers...Welcome to the site...Jim


----------



## Conch times (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> We have some Florida Collectors on this site, you might want to post some pics here, you might find a few buyers...Welcome to the site...Jim


 I'm one.[].


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 8, 2012)

04 & 05 January 2013 (Friday & Saturday) St. Petersburg, Florida â€“ 44TH Annual Suncoast (aka St. Pete) Antique Bottle â€¨& Vintage Tabletop Collectible Show & Sale. Make usâ€¨ your first show of the New Year! Friday, Dealer â€¨Set-up 1:00 pm â€“ 7:45 pm, Early Buyers: 4:00 pm â€“ 7:45 pm $15.00, â€¨General Admission â€“ Saturday, 05 January, 9:00 am â€“ 5:00 pm $4.00, Show Chairman: George Dueben 727.804.5957 or â€¨res08W341@verizon.net. Assistant Chairman: Linda â€¨Buttstead 941.722.7233 or OriginalSABCA@aol.com FOHBC Member Club

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 The Deland M-T Bottle Collectors Club                  Presents Their  43rd Antique Bottle & Insulator Show 
 Location is SR44 & I-4 at the Volusia County Fairgrounds (Exit 118) Deland, Florida, March 1st & 2nd, 2013.  Dealer set up 1-7 PM Friday. Fee for early buyers Friday 4-7 PM and before 8 AM Saturday is $20. Regular show Admission and parking for all buyers on Saturday 8 AM â€“ 3 PM is FREE.  (160 Sales Tables will be available for this show) For Information Please Contact:
 Show Chairman: Brian Hoblick,  11721 NW County Rd 236 ,Alachua, Florida 32615.  EMAIL: hoblick@aol.com 
 PHONE# 386-804-9635
 Asst. Show Chairman: Dwight A. Pettit Jr. 
 PHONE#  386-575-0293 EMAIL: pettit9119@bellsouth.net
 Show contract available at our website www.m-tbottleclub.com
     **** New !!!!  Longer Show Time Hours on Saturday ****


----------



## xxxporterandales (Sep 17, 2012)

The Mobile Bottle Collectors Club's 40th Annual Show & Sale will be held on Saturday, March 23, 2013 from 9 am to 3 pm. at the Daphne Civic Center, Whispering Pines Rd and US Hwy. 98, Daphne, AL. Free Admission. Dealer Setup is Friday, March 22 from 3 pm to 7 pm and Saturday 7 am to 9 am. Contact: Rod Vining, (251) 957-6725, Email: vinewood@mchsi.com, or Richard Kramerich, PO Box 241, Pensacola, FL 32591. (850) 435-5425. Email: daphnebottleshow@gmail.com

 Always a good show, close enough to Florida to go!


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,  Our Sarasota Bottle club usually has one - we no doubt will this winter.  We lost Ed Hearold, but we have a good group of doers - so the show should go on.  RED Matthews


----------

